# Wer hat Erfahrung mit privater Krankenzusatzversicherung?



## -RedMoon- (16. Januar 2020)

Guten Tag Leute,

ich mache seit fast 2 Jahren mit meinem Vater eine Krankenhaus-Odyssee durch, da es ihm gesundheitlich sehr schlecht geht. Während dieser Zeit habe ich unser Krankenhaussystem eher von der negativen Seite kennengelernt: überfüllte Zimmer, schlechte Ärzte, keine Pflege, lange Wartezeiten auf Behandlungen, keine Unterstützung in alltäglichen Dingen (Patient holen, bringen etc.) usw... Der Arzt sagte mir sogar so was wie: Ihr Vater ist jetzt über 70, ein Spenderherz könnte helfen, aber in diesem Alter wird das die Kasse nicht übernehmen, da die Aussichten aus der Narkose aufzuwachen gering wären!!! Gebt euch das mal!

Da ich die selbe Grundkrankheit wie mein Vater habe (es gibt nichts wichtigeres als ein gesundes Herz sage ich euch) und wahrscheinlich in 20 Jahren die gleiche Odyssee durchmachen werde, habe ich mir überlegt, ob ich mir eine Krankenzusatzversicherung zulegen soll. Die gibt es zwischen 50 und 100€ monatlich und mir geht es dabei hauptsächlich um diese 3 Punkte:


Einbettzimmer
Chefarztbehandlung
allgemein bessere Behandlung des Patienten oder alternative Therapien

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Versicherungen? Wie läuft das dann ab?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Januar 2020)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Versicherungen? Wie läuft das dann ab?


Ich bin seit dreißig Jahren privat versichert und kann Dir nur bestätigen, das es zwei Welten sind. Die Medizin an sich ist dieselbe, aber der Zugang zur Medizin ist merklich einfacher, die Betreuung besser etc.

Inwieweit einem privat Zusatzversicherungen helfen, kann ich leider nicht beantworten. Wenn Du  in der Nähe von Hannover wohnst, kann ich Dir einen guten und  neutralen Berater nennen, mit dem man sich kostenlos in Ruhe über Vor- und Nachteile sowie unterschiedliche Versicherungen und deren Kosten und Leistungen unterhalten kann.


----------



## -RedMoon- (16. Januar 2020)

ich bin leider nicht privat versichert sondern gesetzlich freiwillig versichert. Hannover ist leider zu weit weg


----------



## taks (16. Januar 2020)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Der Arzt sagte mir sogar so was wie: Ihr Vater ist jetzt über 70, ein Spenderherz könnte helfen, aber in diesem Alter wird das die Kasse nicht übernehmen, da die Aussichten aus der Narkose aufzuwachen gering wären!!! Gebt euch das mal!


Auch wenn es sich hart anhört ist der Arzt wenigstens ehrlich. Aus meiner Erfahrung ist das besser, als wenn er ewig um den heissen Brei herum redet.

Würde auch nie mehr von der privaten Versicherung weg gehen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (16. Januar 2020)

aber wie schauts mit den Zusatzversicherungen aus? Ist es das selbe?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Januar 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Auch wenn es sich hart anhört ist der Arzt wenigstens ehrlich. .


Das ist auch eine ehrliche Einschätzung. Meinem alten Vater wollen zur Zwit ständig Ärzte Operationen andrehen, diese ganzen künstlichen Gelenke. Aber der alte Mann übersteht ganz sicher keine Narkose mehr,  da müssen wir tierisch aufpassen, wenn er alleine zum Arzt geht. Der ist aber auch fast Neunzig, mit 70 ist so eine Antwort hart. Aber ja, Operationen am Herzen und gerade Transplantationen sind massive Eingriffe,

Schwierige Sache, aber alleine die Wahl zu haben ist viel wert. Ich kann den Themenstarter darum voll verstehen


----------



## ManuBaby (16. Januar 2020)

Grundkrankheit? Welche?
Hört sich so an, als ob du dir über eine Zusatzversicherung keine Gedanken mehr machen  brauchst. Ich sage nur GESUNDHEITSFRAGEN!!!!  Antrag wird abgelehnt (vermutlich). 
Kann dir weiterhelfen. ist mein tägliches Brot als Selbständiger.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Januar 2020)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> ich bin leider nicht privat versichert sondern gesetzlich freiwillig versichert. Hannover ist leider zu weit weg


Privat-versicherungen sind aber ein zweischneidiges schwert. Hat man vorerkrankungen, einen job der einen verschleißt oder wird man nur einfach alt, dann wird es sehr schnell sehr teuer.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> ... Der ist aber auch fast Neunzig, mit 70 ist so eine Antwort hart.


Gibt es jetzt schon ein mindestalter für menschen?  Es gibt auch leute die mit 50 schon so runter sind das man getrost sagen kann "Das lohnt nicht mehr wirklich".
Und ja, ich finde es besser gleich mit der, wenn auch harten, wahrheit heraus zu rücken. (wie immer gilt halt "alles hat ein ende nur die wurst hat 2" )


ManuBaby schrieb:


> Grundkrankheit? Welche?
> Hört sich so an, als ob du dir über eine Zusatzversicherung keine Gedanken mehr machen brauchst.


Sehe ich genau so.


----------



## -RedMoon- (16. Januar 2020)

ManuBaby schrieb:


> Grundkrankheit? Welche?
> Hört sich so an, als ob du dir über eine Zusatzversicherung keine Gedanken mehr machen  brauchst. Ich sage nur GESUNDHEITSFRAGEN!!!!  Antrag wird abgelehnt (vermutlich).
> Kann dir weiterhelfen. ist mein tägliches Brot als Selbständiger.



eine angeborene Herzschwäche.
So, jetzt wird man auch noch diskriminiert, da man nicht 100% gesund geboren wurde? Bestens, hätte man ihn und mich ja gleich nach der Geburt entsorgen können, als die "Abweichung" aufgefallen ist. Was für ein tolles System!


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Würde auch nie mehr von der privaten Versicherung weg gehen.



Wird spätestens dann interessant, wenn Du auf Rente bist, und Dir plötzlich die Beiträge nicht mehr leisten kannst.
Ja, ich war auch ein paar Jahre privat versichert, und es ist echt cool wenn Du als letzter in ein überfülltes Wartezimmer kommst, und die Schwester Dir erzählt "wir sind voll" solange bis Du dann mit der Privatkarte wedelst, und kaum hast Du Dich hingesetzt sofort aufgerufen wirst. ABER das zeigt doch nur wie beschissen unser System ist.

<--- ist aus der privaten abgesprungen sobald ich es konnte. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie die Beiträge in der Privatversicherung aussehen wenn man älter wird *und* der Versicherung bekannt ist, das man ein Herzleiden hat.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Januar 2020)

Ich bin (bzw sind, mein Sohn ebenfalls) ebenfalls privat versichert, bei einer seriösen PKV im alten offenen Tarif.



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> ich bin leider nicht privat versichert sondern *gesetzlich freiwillig* versichert. Hannover ist leider zu weit weg



Ich kann Dir Kontaktdaten von einem unanbhängigen Berater in Essen geben, er fährt aber auch durch Deutschland und besucht seine Kunden. Es kann auch durchaus sein, dass er mal bei Dir in der Nähe ist und auf "einen Kaffee" vorbei kommt. Er kann Dir dann auch genau sagen, ob PKV für Dich eine Alternative wäre oder nicht. Fakt ist, Du wirst in der PKV um einen Aufschlag nicht herumkommen, die Frage, wie hoch wird er ausfallen... Er macht KEINE Policen für 200€, sondern sucht eine Lösung, die auch dicht und tragfähig ist, auch wenn sie einpaar € mehr kostet.

Zum Arzt: Ich sage mal so, ethisch ist es absolut für'n Ar***, aber es ist ehrlich...

Zusatzversicherungen: sie haben sehr oft und sehr viele Ausschlussklauseln, es gibt auch welche, die so eine ZV komplett ad absurdum führen. Das kann aber auch nur dann sagen, wenn man so ein Angebot / Police vor der Nase hat.



HisN schrieb:


> Wird spätestens dann interessant, wenn Du auf Rente bist, und Dir plötzlich die Beiträge nicht mehr leisten kannst.



Blah, blupp, RTL2 Geschwaffel. Frag mal die Leute, die da rumlabern, dass sie keine PKV Beiträge zahlen können , was sie damals, also vor der Rente, bezahlt haben...

Und zum Anderen, kann es sehr schnell passieren, dass ein Renter in der GKV mehr zahlt, als wenn er ein Angestellter wäre. Wie? Ganz einfach, die GKV wird auf ALLE Einkünfte berechnet, nicht nur auf Rente. Sprich, hast Du eine Rente von 2000€ und dann noch Einkünfte aus Vermietung oder hast eine Privatrente bekommen, zahlst Du auf 2000€ die 292€ in die GKV (effektiv aber "nur" 146€, die anderen 146€ ist Zuschuss der RV). Dann zahlst Du auf Einkünfte aus Vermietung / Privatrente / XYZ die vollen 14,6€... allein wenn Du eine Privatrente von sagen wir mal 100.000€ kapitalisierst, zahlst Du erstmal 14.600€ an die GKV und dazu noch der Zusatzbeitrag und noch die Einkommenssteuer...  Alles klar? Und das ist nur die KV, dazu kommen noch PV und Zusatzbeitrag.

Die PKV-Leute zahlen einen festen Betrag X, völlig bums, was sie sonst noch für Einkünfte haben. Und, die Umfänge und Leistungen sind garantiert und festgeschrieben, da gibt es nichts daran zu rütteln! Da können sie nicht einfach sagen, nö, zahlen wir nicht... 



HisN schrieb:


> Ja, ich war auch ein paar Jahre privat versichert, und es ist echt cool wenn Du als letzter in ein überfülltes Wartezimmer kommst, und die Schwester Dir erzählt "wir sind voll" solange bis Du dann mit der Privatkarte wedelst, und kaum hast Du Dich hingesetzt sofort aufgerufen wirst. ABER das zeigt doch nur wie beschissen unser System ist.



Und nur weil das System so beschissen ist, lässt man sich bescheissen?



HisN schrieb:


> ist aus der privaten abgesprungen sobald ich es konnte.



Warum bist Du denn überhaupt hin?



HisN schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht wissen wie die Beiträge in der Privatversicherung aussehen wenn man älter wird *und* der Versicherung bekannt ist, das man ein Herzleiden hat.



Der Versicherung ist es vor dem Vertragabschluss bekannt, dass man irgendwelche Leiden hat, es gibt nämlich Gesundheitsfragen... wer hier bescheißt, ist selten dämlich. Sollte es rauskommen, kann man sich als sehr glücklich schätzen, wenn man "nur" rausfliegt, oft darf man nämlich noch eine ordentliche Strafe zahlen...

Wie die Versicherung im Alter aussieht, kannst Du in etwa überschlagen. Die PKV verschickt nämlich jedes Jahr eine Aufstellung mit Übertragungswerten und Alterrückstellungen und etc... Natürlich, wenn man 200€ in der PKV einzahlt, wird sich in spätestens 2-3 Jahren erst mal blöd umschauen, weil der Beitrag erstmal kräftigt steigt, weil der Tarif geschlossen wurde. Und da der Tarif nun geschlossen ist und da nur so Blindgänger drin sind, die sich mit billigen PKV locken lassen haben, steigen die Beiträge immer weiter und weiter und weiter... und die Blindgänger werden auch ältern und die Beiträge steigen noch weiter. Ich zahle für meinen Sohn und mich mehr als wenn ich in der GKV wäre. Der Beitrag ist über die Jahre absolut stabil geblieben, dieses Jahr ist die PV um 10€ gestiegen, dafür habe ich 1800€ Bonus bekommen, als Beitragrückerstattung...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Januar 2020)

- bedingt offtopic -


HisN schrieb:


> Wird spätestens dann interessant, wenn Du auf Rente bist, und Dir plötzlich die Beiträge nicht mehr leisten kannst..


Das wird für uns alle eine offene Frage. Man darf sich nicht von einzelnen Horrorgeschichten alter Privatversicherten in die Irre leiten lassen, die in der Jugend mit billigst Tarifen quasi nicht bezahlt haben und rum zicken, dass sie jetzt mit siebzig beim Maximalbetrag der gesetzlichen angekommen sind. Aber in der Tat wird es empfindlich teuer, wenn man dann sehr alt wird und jedes Jahr überproportionale Steigerungen bekommt. Ich will nicht wissen, was ich mit hundert bezahlen werde. 

Ich habe bisher immer soviel bezahlt, wie der gesetzliche Höchstsatz war und jeden Cent Differenz in die Altersversorgung der privaten eingezahlt. Vorteil ist, dass der Arbeitgeber dann ebenso seinen Anteil bezahlt. Selbstständige machen das natürlich nicht und wählen am Anfang den absolut billigsten Tarif, Das wird dann im Alter teuer, sehr teuer. Insbesondere die Altverträge der Gesellen im Hetzfernsehen, die gar keine Altersversorgung im Vertrag hatten und heute stönen. Schlecht beraten ....

Wir alle wissen nicht, wie sich das System entwickeln wird. Die Privaten werden nur jedes Jahr teurer, Dagegen muss man bei den gesetzlichen drei Kenngrößen sehen:
- Die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze und damit der Höchstsatz
- Steigende Prozente
- sinkende Leistungen

Viele gesetzlich versicherte Rentner mit privater Vorsorge werden sich im Alter noch zmschauen, was die gesetzliche kosten wird, wenn sämtliche Einnahmen angerechnet werden. Früher war es nur die Rente, nicht aber Einnahmen z.B. durch Aktien. Bei den Privaten kann man immer wählen und Umfänge reduzieren. Ab der Rente ist z.B. der Block für Krankenhaustage weg, dann kann man problemlos den Eigenanteil erhöhen, auch das lohnt immer. Und notfalls reduziert man die Leistungen auf das gesetzliche Niveau.

Aber hier geht es nur um Zusatzversicherungen, und das ist etwas anderes


----------



## Bauschaum7 (22. Januar 2020)

Kann es sein das der Wechsel von einer Privaten  zurück in eine Pflichtversicherung  nicht so einfach ist ?


----------



## Zeiss (22. Januar 2020)

Ja, ist es. Aber man wechselt nicht in die "Pflichtversicherung", sondern ist dann "freiwillig gesetzlich versichert"

Man muss unter die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze kommen, dann "fliegt man raus". Das zieht aber meistens ganz andere Probleme nach sich...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das der Wechsel von einer Privaten  zurück in eine Pflichtversicherung  nicht so einfach ist ?


Nein, der ist ganz einfach. Es gibt zig Optionen. Man muss sie nur kennen und man darf nicht älter als, ich glaube, 53 sein.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Januar 2020)

Welche wären es denn ? Ich kenne nur die eine.


----------



## FetterKasten (22. Januar 2020)

Ich persönlich habe nie einen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen privat und gesetzlich versichert bemerkt.
Vielleicht bei irgendwelchem sinnlosen Zeug, wie Homöopathie, Einbettzimmer oder Chefarztbehandlung, aber nicht bei den Sachen, die wichtig sind.
Dafür enorme Aufpreise zu zahlen, seh ich als nicht sinnvoll an.

Bei einer Zusatzversicherung musst du eventuell Gesundheitsfragen beantworten. Wenn du dann Herzfehler usw. angibst, kann es durchaus sein, dass sie dich gar nicht versichern oder nur zu höheren Preisen.

Die Argumentation mit der Krankenversicherung war vom Arzt vielleicht nicht so schlau.
Allerdings seh ich das generell genauso.
Wenn jmd über 70 ist mit geschwächter Gesundheit, dann ist jede OP ein Hochrisiko. Erst recht eine Herztransplantation.
Da sollte man durchaus drüber nachdenken es so zu belassen und jemanden den Rest, den er hat, genießen lassen, soweit es geht.
Siehe Niki Lauda mit seiner Lunge.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2020)

- off topic -


Zeiss schrieb:


> Welche wären es denn ? Ich kenne nur die eine.


Es klappt auch mit Umstellung auf Teilzeit, unabhängig vom Gehalt, man kann mit seinem Arbeitgeber den Arbeitsvertrag für einen Tag ruhen lassen, also offiziell kündigen,, und nach einem Tag, in Absprache mit dem Arbeitgeber in die alten bedingungen wieder einsteigen, Sabbaticals sind ein Weg. Ich müsste nochmal in meine Liste schauen, vor Jahren habe ich das mal recherchiert. 

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass Du alsbesser verdienender in den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen gerne gesehen bist. Die nehmen dich auch auf, ohne dass sie müssen. 



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Dafür enorme Aufpreise zu zahlen, seh ich als nicht sinnvoll an.


Was für einen Aufpreis? Du zahlst in der gesetzlichen in jungen Jahren als gut verdienender das 3-4fache für merklich bessere Leistungen. Alleine schon beim Zahnarzt.

Aber darum geht es hier alles nicht, hier geht es nur und ausschließlich um Zusatzversicherungen


----------



## Zeiss (22. Januar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe nie einen wirklichen  Unterschied zwischen privat und gesetzlich versichert bemerkt.
> Vielleicht bei irgendwelchem sinnlosen Zeug, wie Homöopathie,  Einbettzimmer oder Chefarztbehandlung, aber nicht bei den Sachen, die  wichtig sind.



Also ich weiß nicht, ob die  Chefarztbehandlung als sinnloses zeug bezeichnen würde... Bei einem  Schnupfen oder gebrochnen Arm, vielleicht schon.
Hast Du eine  ernsthafte Erkrankung und willst von einem speziellen Arzt behandelt  werden, siehst Du bei der GKV blöd in die Röhre...

Einbettzimmer geht mit dem PKV Grundsatz einher...

Was wären denn Sachen, die wichtig sind?



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Dafür enorme Aufpreise zu zahlen, seh ich als nicht sinnvoll an.



Die da wären? Aufpreise auf was? Enorm im Vergleich zu was?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es klappt auch mit Umstellung auf Teilzeit, unabhängig vom Gehalt, man kann mit seinem Arbeitgeber den Arbeitsvertrag für einen Tag ruhen lassen, also offiziell kündigen,, und nach einem Tag, in Absprache mit dem Arbeitgeber in die alten bedingungen wieder einsteigen, Sabbaticals sind ein Weg. Ich müsste nochmal in meine Liste schauen, vor Jahren habe ich das mal recherchiert.



Ja, Teilzeit. Mit der Teilzeit kommst Du unter die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze, also genau das, was ich sagte. Das Problem an der Sache ist aber, dass KAUM EIN größerer Arbeitgeber Dich nach der Teilzeit wieder hochstuft... Ein direkter Kollege von mir hat genau das probiert, die Antwort von HR war: "ja, wir können auf XY Stunden pro Woche runterstufen, aber das Hochstufen nach einem, nee, das wird nicht gehen". Und das ist normales Verhalten und normale Antwort, schon von vielen gehört.

Auch eine Ein-Tag-Kündigung ist eher Theorie, darauf wird sich kein AG einlassen, ausser eines hippen StartUps vielleicht. 

Sabbaticals, ja, könnte ziehen. Oder aber auch Elternzeit.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass Du alsbesser verdienender in den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen gerne gesehen bist. Die nehmen dich auch auf, ohne dass sie müssen.



Ich bin doch nicht bescheuert es zu wollen... gleiches oder mehr Geld für sehr viel weniger Leistung, danke aber auch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2020)

- immer mehr off topic, schulligung  -


Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nicht bescheuert es zu wollen... gleiches oder mehr Geld für sehr viel weniger Leistung, danke aber auch.


Es ist aus sozialen Gründen ja auch absurd, dass sich die "_reichen, gesunden, kinderlosen_" privat versichern und der Rest sozialen Kram spielen soll. Andererseits ist die Private auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal war und es gibt heute massive Ausgleichszahlungen. Darum gab es vor gefühlt zehn Jahren, neee, ist länger her,  einen massiven Beitragssprung.

Und trotzdem bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher, was in sehr hohem Alter passieren wird. So spätestens ab 100 ahne ich schlimmes, bis dahin sollte es in Summe besser laufen bei merklich besserem Zuigng zur Medizin

*- on topic -*
ich habe dem Themenstarter per PN meine Empfehlung gesendet. Kann man auch öffentlich machen. Ich bin mit MLP als Berater sehr zufrieden, dass ist aber sehr beraterspezifisch. Man darf darum nicht pauschal eine Firma empfehlen, vom Konzept her ist es aber eine gute Sache. Beratungen sind kostenlos und man kann sich in Ruhe aufschlauen und unterschiedliche Modelle vergleiche.

Ich bin z.B. gerade beim Thema Verrenten von Vermögen und auch da gibt es extrem unterschiedliche Optionen


----------



## Zeiss (22. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist aus sozialen Gründen ja auch absurd, dass sich die "_reichen, gesunden, kinderlosen_" privat versichern und der Rest sozialen Kram spielen soll.



Auch die PKV arbeitet nach dem sozialen Prinzip 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und trotzdem bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher, was in sehr hohem Alter passieren wird. So spätestens ab 100 ahne ich schlimmes, bis dahin sollte es in Summe besser laufen bei merklich besserem Zuigng zur Medizin



Das mit dem Alter ist in meinen Augen einfach nur Panikmache von den Medien und von der Politik. 

*- on topic2 -
*Ich habe dem TE die Daten von meinem Makler geschickt, kann sich auch dort beraten lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das mit dem Alter ist in meinen Augen einfach nur Panikmache von den Medien und von der Politik.


Ich weiß nicht, wie alt Du bist, wenn ich aber die Steigerungen sehe, die es von 20 bis 40 gab, und das war kaum etwas und vergleiche es mit der Steigerung von 40 auf 60 dann will ich die exponentielle Entwicklung nicht zuende Denken. Panik ist der falsche Begriff, man sollte aber Vorbereitet sein,

Das ist der Vorteil von Zusatzversicherungen, die kann man jederzeit kündigen. Jetzt muss man nur wissen, ob der Versicherer ebenfalls nach jedem Schadensfall ein Kündigungsrecht hat. Dann bringen solche Zusatzversichewrungen nämöoch nichts, weil man im Fall des Fall raus fliegt.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Januar 2020)

Ich bin 38 und meine Versicherung hat mit die höchste Beitragstabilität unter der PKV, wenige und offene Tarife, es gibt keine Einsteigertarife und so ein Blödsinn und und und. Ja, Panik ist vielleicht der etwas übertriebene Begriff, aber ich glaube, jeder weiß, was damit gemeint ist.


----------



## FetterKasten (22. Januar 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht, ob die  Chefarztbehandlung als sinnloses zeug bezeichnen würde... .



Was für einen Vorteil erhoffst du dir, wenn dich ein alter Arzt behandelt, der hauptsächlich noch Organisatorisches macht?
Da hab ich lieber jemand Junges, der täglich operiert usw. und mit neusten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen praktisch beübt ist, als jmd, der seine aktivste Zeit hinter sich hat.
Und wenn es drum geht, seltene Krankheiten zu diagnostizieren, da haben die Ärzte sowieso eine tägliche Besprechung/Konferenz, wo sie genauso den Chefarzt fragen und sich unter einander beraten.

Genauso Einzelzimmer.
Macht sicherlich Spaß den ganzen Tag die Wand anzuglotzen, ohne jemanden als Gesprächspartner zu haben, der vielleicht im Notfall auch mal den Notknopf für einen drücken kann.

Das ist alles nur sinnloser Luxus, für den Aufpreise verlangt werden.
Wenn mans will, dann soll man sich sowas versichern. Wenn man wirklich krank ist, interessiert das einen aber eh wenig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Was für einen Vorteil erhoffst du dir, wenn dich ein alter Arzt behandelt, der hauptsächlich noch Organisatorisches macht?


Du hast keine Ahnung, oder? Dann viel Spaß mit Deinem jungen Assistenzarzt, der gerade eine Doppelschicht hinter sich hat, viel Spaß ...


----------



## keinnick (22. Januar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Genauso Einzelzimmer.
> Macht sicherlich Spaß den ganzen Tag die Wand anzuglotzen, ohne jemanden als Gesprächspartner zu haben, der vielleicht im Notfall auch mal den Notknopf für einen drücken kann.


Macht bestimmt auch richtig Spaß, nachts nicht schlafen zu können, weil Dich zwei andere vollschnarchen und Dich tagsüber zutexten und sich danach am besten noch über Deinen Besuch beschweren, weil sie gerne ihren Mittagsschlaf hätten. Warst Du eigentlich schon einmal in nem Krankenhaus?


----------



## FetterKasten (22. Januar 2020)

@Rotkäppchen Du hast grad deine Ahnungslosigkeit offengelegt. Eine OP, die nicht gerade 0815 ist, mach kein Assistenzarzt alleine. Er ist wie der Name schon sagt Assistent für Facharzt/Oberarzt etc.
Was soll da nun der Chefarzt besser machen?
Das sind halt irgendwelche Klischees für ahnungslose Kunden, die glauben, der Chef ist immer der Beste, die sowas für die Psyche brauchen. Ähnlich Homöopathie. Und du kannst dir sicher sein, dass sich die Ärzte sowieso untereinander absprechen.


----------



## FetterKasten (22. Januar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Macht bestimmt auch richtig Spaß, nachts nicht schlafen zu können, weil Dich zwei andere vollschnarchen und Dich tagsüber zutexten und sich danach am besten noch über Deinen Besuch beschweren, weil sie gerne ihren Mittagsschlaf hätten. Warst Du eigentlich schon einmal in nem Krankenhaus?



Ja und Gegenfrage: Schonmal was von Ohrstöpseln gehört?
Das Schlimmste im Krankenhaus ist die Zeit totzukriegen und total abgeschottet zu sein und nicht Schnarchen. Ohrstöpsel rein und gut is.


----------



## keinnick (22. Januar 2020)

Naja, wenn Du meinst. Ich ziehe Nachtruhe und tagsüber "Langeweile" den Ohrstöpseln vor.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2020)

Mit der Chefarzt Klausel hat die Zusatzversicherung damals den auf "Privat" abrechnenden Spezialisten für meine Knie-OP gezahlt. Das wollte ich dann doch nicht missen.
Wie wichtig einem das Einzelzimmer ist, ist natürlich auch Typ-Sache.


----------



## FetterKasten (22. Januar 2020)

@keinnick Ja gut, jedem das Seine.
Das ist aber halt eher Luxus, als medizinisch wirklich vorteilhaft.
Und Luxus versichere ich nicht.

@Olstyle
Das ist natürlich gut. Allerdings gibt es genauso sehr gute Kniespezialisten, die nicht nur privat Patienten annehmen.
Es gibt immer solche und solche und Glück und Pech.
Das hat nicht unbedingt was mit privat oder gesetzlich zu tun.
Ich würde mich da eher nach der Klinik umsehen, ob die für das jeweilige Themengebiet einen guten Ruf hat.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Januar 2020)

Man kann für alles einen Fall konstruiren um es so hin zu biegen, wie es einem passt.

Du hast immernoch nicht gesagt, was denn "wirklich wichtige Dinger" wären.

Achso, ich hasse es, wenn man im KH oder sonst wo anlabert. Im KH bin ich um gesund zu werden, nicht um Freundschaften zu schliessen...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (23. Januar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Was für einen Vorteil erhoffst du dir, wenn dich ein alter Arzt behandelt, der hauptsächlich noch Organisatorisches macht?
> Da hab ich lieber jemand Junges, der täglich operiert usw. und mit neusten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen praktisch beübt ist, als jmd, der seine aktivste Zeit hinter sich hat.
> Und wenn es drum geht, seltene Krankheiten zu diagnostizieren, da haben die Ärzte sowieso eine tägliche Besprechung/Konferenz, wo sie genauso den Chefarzt fragen und sich unter einander beraten.
> 
> ...



sign...

PS: und wenn du Glück hast  bekommst du eh bei der Transplantation  oder OP  .....MRSA ;(

Deswegen gîbts ja Krankenhäuser  xD ,  die heißen nicht umsonst so  ^^   ,  Rentner umoperieren und abkassieren  xD


----------



## Bauschaum7 (23. Januar 2020)

mein Freund ,  damals auch 23   ,   musste nach einem Motoradunfall sich das reinziehen  .   Er war nicht schuld  ,  eine Blöde war zu blöd zum Blinken  , er  Hauptstraße  ...sie biegt ab   ,  er über Motorhaube gegen Ampel ...

Nach paar OPs  war klar , hier läuft was schief    ...

Er brauchte ca 5 Jahre  bis er einen Arzt gefunden hat  der ihm Reserve Antibiotika gegeben hat  ,   die waren sind eigentlich gegen Lebra   . 
Aber glaubt mir  ,  das ist kein Zuckerschlecken  wie mit normalen Antibiotika  ....    ,    sowas musst du alle 6Stunden  halbesJahr lang konstant dir reinziehen  ,  dein Stuhl ist dann auch nicht mehr Stuhl   .....    
Da wird dein Abwehrsystem praktisch neu gebootet .  und du kackst nur noch orange .  
Der War deswegen auch schon bei Sat1live  ,  er war da   .   Und die Typen haben ihm gesagt  ...(pass auf was du sagst)   ...   bzw klargemacht  .  Das ist ca 20 Jahre her .
Wenn er sich nicht so hartnäckig drum gekümmert hätte  und seine Eltern  nicht etwas gespart hätten   ,   würden die jeden Bürger verrecken lassen  .


PS:  frag mich auch  was unsere Gesundheitsministerin so macht  ,  außer am Pool liegen und sich Cocktails reinziehen ?

Glaub mir , du willst eher normal sterben als dir MRSA an zutun  , und für deinen Vater ist die Zeit gekommen  .  
Und wenn du Glück hast wirst du auch 70     Drei Jahre über Ente reicht ^^

Ente gut alles gut  

Deine Private Krankenversicherung  ,  würd dich nicht davor schützen !


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Januar 2020)

Ich habe nur  eine private Pflegeversicherung(tagesgeld)die EU weit gilt , in keinem anderen Land wird mit der Pflege alte Menschen viel reibach und schindluder getrieben als in Deutschland, jeder weiÃŸt es Bescheid ...aber wird halt kollektiv verdrÃ¤ngt.

Also wenn ihr net wollt das euer Haus/etw verkaufen müsst obwohl Frau/Mann da lebt und Teil von deren Rente abgeben soll für euern pflegeheimplatz   , juckt sozialamt nämlich nicht , oder von der Erbe was übrig bleibt,wäre ne pflegestagesgeld eine gute Idee. Kinder müssen auch Unterhalt zahlen , aber es kommt  ein Gesetz  wo nur Kinder die über 100 000 Euro im Jahr verdienen für ihre Eltern zahlen müssen.  

Glaube Ehepartner dürfen zusammen  nicht mehr als 15 000 Euro Vermögen(bar/sachwert) haben ,  für einzelperson 3000, reicht halt für eine  Beerdigung. Also falls ihr Sozialhilfe braucht, wenn die Rente nicht reicht.


Und bauschaum muss ich recht geben wegen krankenhauskeime, wenn man mit Niederlande vergleicht, hinkt Deutschland hinterher.


Ich war mal bei einem Test dabei gewesen, 120 KrankenhÃ¤user haben nach Hygienevorschrift gearbeitet, nach 2 Stunden mÃ¼ssten alle abbrechen, weil wir  mit der Arbeit nicht hinterher kamen , zu wenig Personal:p 

krankenhauskeime deutschland - Google-Suche

krankenhauskeime deutschland niederlande - Google-Suche


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tdi-fan (28. Januar 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Genauso Einzelzimmer.
> Macht sicherlich Spaß den ganzen Tag die Wand anzuglotzen, ohne jemanden als Gesprächspartner zu haben, der vielleicht im Notfall auch mal den Notknopf für einen drücken kann.
> 
> Das ist alles nur sinnloser Luxus, für den Aufpreise verlangt werden.
> Wenn mans will, dann soll man sich sowas versichern. Wenn man wirklich krank ist, interessiert das einen aber eh wenig.



Ich bin gesetzlich versichert und habe eine Zusatzversicherung ebenda abgeschlossen für Einzelbett etc. War zwischen 2009 und 2011 ziemlich oft und auch lange in Krankenhäusern, und hatte den Fall eines Mitpatienten im Zimmer, der sich ständig eingekackt hatte, und selbst nicht zur Toilette konnte. Das wollte ich echt nie wieder haben.
Auf Reha hatte ich aber auch mit der gesetzlichen damals nur Einzelzimmer mit Teppichboden, vertäfelt, Internet  etc.

Auf den Chefarzt lege ich aber auch keinen wert, ist eben so, dass die sich sowieso absprechen.

Zusätzlich hab ich noch eine Zahnzusatzversicherung, die alles abdeckt. Bisher aber noch nicht in Anspruch nehmen müssen. außer die jährliche professionelle Zahnreinigung

Ein Problem welches ich bei den Privaten sehe ist, dass die in meinem Fall keine Immunsuppressiva  vom Originalhersteller übernehmen, meine Gesetzliche macht das aber, und somit fallen die Privaten schon raus.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Januar 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Auf den Chefarzt lege ich aber auch keinen wert, ist eben so, dass die sich sowieso absprechen.



Ob Chefarzt oder nicht, jückt mich jetzt herzlich wenig. ABER: ich will meinen Arzt mir selbst aussuchen, gerade bei Fachärzten.



tdi-fan schrieb:


> außer die jährliche professionelle Zahnreinigung



Wird das von der Zusatzzahnversicherug übernommen?



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ein Problem welches ich bei den Privaten sehe ist, dass die in meinem Fall keine Immunsuppressiva  vom Originalhersteller übernehmen, meine Gesetzliche macht das aber, und somit fallen die Privaten schon raus.



Das wäre mir aber neu. Sie übernehmen die Medikamente, die der Genesung am Besten zuträglich sind...


----------



## tdi-fan (28. Januar 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wird das von der Zusatzzahnversicherug übernommen?
> 
> 
> 
> Das wäre mir aber neu. Sie übernehmen die Medikamente, die der Genesung am Besten zuträglich sind...




Die prof. Zahnreinigung wird von der ZahnZusätzlichen übernommen, prinzipiell sollte die bei jeder ZahnZusatzversicherung zumindest anteilig dabei sein. 
 Die Gesetzliche übernimmt soweit ich weiß einen kleinen Anteil (als Info für den, den es interessiert oder noch nicht wusste).

Bei den Medikamenten weiß ich das auch nur durch andere Patienten, dass die enorme Probleme haben Originalmedikamente von ihren Privaten übernehmen zu lassen bzw durchzusetzen. Die bekommen meist das günstigere Produkt eines anderen Herstellers, der Wirkstoff ist aber derselbe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Januar 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Die prof. Zahnreinigung wird von der ZahnZusätzlichen übernommen, prinzipiell sollte die bei jeder ZahnZusatzversicherung zumindest anteilig dabei sein.


Warum sollte man etwas versichern, was man eh jedes halbe Jahr macht? Planbar und regelmäßig. Da braucht man keine Versicherung. Ich brauche auch keine Versicherung, die meinen Kühlschrank füllt. Versicherungen sind für Notfälle und ungeplante Krankheiten, Alles andere ist bei Privaten mit Gesundheitsprüfung zu teuer.

Und ja, mein Vertrag übernimmt auch jedes Medikament. Das ist aber mit ein Grund, warum ich den Tarif wechseln werden, weil das auf Dauer zu teuer wird. Überhaupt ist die Medikamentensituation ein Problem, gerade für gesetzlich versicherter, weil immer mehr Medikamente nicht mewhr hergestellt werden, da zu billig. Wenn, dann bekommen wir in zweifelhafter Qualität irgendwas aus Indien oder China. Eine teuflische Entwicklung


----------



## Zeiss (28. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum sollte man etwas versichern, was man  eh jedes halbe Jahr macht? Planbar und regelmäßig. Da braucht man keine  Versicherung. Ich brauche auch keine Versicherung, die meinen  Kühlschrank füllt. Versicherungen sind für Notfälle und ungeplante  Krankheiten, Alles andere ist bei Privaten mit Gesundheitsprüfung zu  teuer.



Ähm, nein. Bei meiner wird die PZR zu 100% (gilt  als Prophylaxe, neben anderen interessanten Dingen, wie zum Beispiel anhang der Muskelspannung die Zahnprobleme erkennen) übernommen,  Zahnbehandlung inkl Inlays und Onlays zu 100%, Zahnersatz und  Kieferorthopedie zu 80%.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und ja, mein Vertrag übernimmt auch  jedes Medikament. Das ist aber mit ein Grund, warum ich den Tarif  wechseln werden, weil das auf Dauer zu teuer wird. Überhaupt ist die  Medikamentensituation ein Problem, gerade für gesetzlich versicherter,  weil immer mehr Medikamente nicht mewhr hergestellt werden, da zu  billig. Wenn, dann bekommen wir in zweifelhafter Qualität irgendwas aus  Indien oder China. Eine teuflische Entwicklung



In meinem steht unter Medikamente zum Beispiel drin, dass keine  Generika genommen werden, sondern genau das, was der Arzt verschreibt. Hat mich damals mein Versicherungsmakler drauf  aufmerksam gemacht. Medikamente sind "Werkzeuge" und gehen 1:1 an die Versicherung, ausgenommen sind nur teilweise Impfungen. Die Impfungen (= Impfstoffe), die RKI für notwendig hält, werden bezahlt, wenn ich was zusätzlich will, muss ich es zahlen.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie sieht deine Pläne dafür aus(pflegefall) , bist ja nicht mehr die jüngste


----------



## tdi-fan (29. Januar 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum sollte man etwas versichern, was man eh jedes halbe Jahr macht? Planbar und regelmäßig. Da braucht man keine Versicherung. Ich brauche auch keine Versicherung, die meinen Kühlschrank füllt. Versicherungen sind für Notfälle und ungeplante Krankheiten, Alles andere ist bei Privaten mit Gesundheitsprüfung zu teuer.



Du hast hier meinen Kommentar völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen. Die PZR hatte ich nur nebenher erwähnt. Es sollte doch klar sein, dass ich die Zusätzliche abgeschlossen habe, eben um im Fall der Fälle, auch für andere grobe Dinge abgesichert zu sein, die meine Gesetzliche nicht vollumfänglich oder gar nicht übernimmt. Und die PZR hatte ich vor Vertragsabschluss der Zusätzlichen aus der eigenen Tasche gezahlt - alleine dafür ist keine Versicherung notwendig.

Mit meinem Versicherungskram, was der medizinischen Absicherung dient, bin ich zufrieden.  Die gesetzliche übernimmt, nebenbei erwähnt, auch vollumfängliche medizinische Vorsorge sowie Reha, und regelmäßige Kur für meine Lebendspenderin im Rahmen der Spende.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Du hast hier meinen Kommentar völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen.


War nicht böse gemeint. Es war nur der Hinweis, dass man private Versicherungen oder eben auch private Zusatzversicherungen mit Modulen in jede beliebige Richtung verändern kann. Es lohnt, nach Tarifen mit diesem oder jenem Bereich zu fragen. Allerdings ist die Zahnreinigung mit das Wesentliche zur Vorsorge und es reduziert die langfrisitgen Versicherungskosten. Darum wären Vergleiche der Tarife mit und ohne Zahnreinigung in der Tat spannend.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wie sieht deine Pläne dafür aus(pflegefall) , bist ja nicht mehr die jüngste


Der freiwillige Abgang zum richtigen Zeitpunkt, um der Entwürdigung vorwegzugreifen


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. Februar 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wird das von der Zusatzzahnversicherug übernommen?



normalerweise ja zu 100% , zumindest meine macht das .

Letztens war ich erst und hab die Rechnung ausversehn an meine Gesetzliche geschickt .  Kam ein Schreiben  und die haben mir 40€ überwiesen  ,   ca 100 hats gekostet ...

Soll ich die Rechnungskopie an die Zahnzusatzversicherung schicken , die erstatten mir den vollen Beitrag   Oder merken die das ? xD

Kann ja sagen , hab mich vermacht und wußte ich nicht ^^


----------



## FetterKasten (3. Februar 2020)

In den Versicherungsbedingungen wird sicherlich stehen, dass sie nicht zahlen, wenn bereits anderweitig Ersatz geleistet wurde.

Du kannst den Beleg hinschicken mit den Hinweis, dass 40 Euro bereits erstattet wurden.

Du könntest aber auch einfach so den Beleg hinschicken. Wenn deine Versicherung nicht nachfragt und einfach alles überweist, dann hast du Glück gehabt. Solange du nichts vorlügst.


----------

